# Post your favourite toys from a bygone age...



## Roger the Dodger

I was just watching a programme about toys from yester year and it bought back many fond memories. One of the toys featured was 'Spirograph', a box full of clear plastic cogs, two rings and two straight sections that allowed you to draw extraordinary patterns. I had one of the original sets, and I pestered my parents for it until they relented and gave me one for Christmas back in 1966. I had the original version in the box shown below.










Another early drawing toy bought for me at Christmas was the 'Etch-a-Sketch'....a red plastic screen with two knobs at the bottom which was supposed to allow you to draw stuff on it. Perfectly OK if everything consisted of straight horizontal or vertical lines. Try to draw a diagonal or a circle and you were stuffed! All we used to do was try to clear the screen of the silver coating so we could see the little balls of mercury? coated substance that re-covered the screen when you turned it over and shook it.










Finally, a really clever one that used magnetism in order to work. Who remembers the 'Magic Robot'? As you twisted the 'robot' to align his pointer with a question, the magnet in his base was moved so that when you put him on the smooth surface with the answers on it, he spun round to point to the correct one.

[IMG alt="Image result for magic robot toy" data-ratio="99.48"]https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-b0oFnTYaf9c/T4jvaNL5XVI/AAAAAAAAAoQ/anKIJRBGcMk/s1600/magic-robot.jpg[/IMG]

Great memories of an age before computer games ruined childhood for ever.

Please post your favourite toys/games from a bygone age...computer games are barred and that includes early ones like Atari, etc.


----------



## jsud2002

I remember one of my favourite games was Jacks










You mentioned spirograph in your post , we actually bought two of our grandaughters spirograph last year for christmas and they absolutely love it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

jsud2002 said:


> I remember one of my favourite games was Jacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned spirograph in your post , we actually bought two of our grandaughters spirograph last year for christmas and they absolutely love it.


 Yes...still going today, as is 'Etch-a-Sketch', I believe...the old ones are the best! :thumbs_up:

We used to use small pebbles to play 'Jacks' if we didn't have the metal stars...much more difficult/skillful? to keep on the back of your fingers when you flipped them, as they tended to roll off...you may need to describe this simple but captivating game to those that don't know it, John.


----------



## jsud2002

@Roger the Dodger another simple yet effective game was "conkering" , everyone had their own fashion to make their conker stronger ie soak it in vinegar or stick it in the airing cupboard to dry it out , can not do it nowadays due to health and safety :angry:


----------



## WRENCH

Marbles, and thinking back, these games seemed to have a season, and were always played outdoors.










The only time I spent indoors, when not at school, was when I'd been up to something, but even then I got out a window. Proper dens in the woods was the usual, and we'd get to spend nights in them, on weekends and holidays. Imagine that now ? Standard cheap sheath knife like This,










Camping knife,









and a small hatchet too.










and a small bow saw, considering we were 10 years old and still have all limbs, fingers and toes, not bad.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

My father wouldn't allow me to have a sheath knife until I was 14 years old...very similar, in fact almost identical, to the one pictured by @WRENCH above. It had a six inch blade (illegal now) and I was told I wasn't allowed to throw it at trees or other inanimate objects. In reallity, we spent many hours trying to throw it and get it to land point first in trees and bits of wood like we'd seen 'injuns' do on TV...it was never actually used for cutting anything.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I also had one of these 'Driving' sets...you steered a little plastic car round the board using the joystick and attempted to manouvre into the little garage on Regent Circus...there was a magnet under the board which moved the car.

















....and who remembers Escalado, the horse racing game where you turned a handle and little lead horses raced down the vibrating track...great fun!


----------



## Teg62x

A Johnny Seven gun! It's all I wanted - nothing else just that. I remember my mum and dad had hidden it, so I opened the usual Broons/Oor Wullie book and a selection box before finding it behind the couch!! Best Xmas ever!!!!


----------



## Davey P

Oh yes, I had the Johnny Seven gun as well - Get in! :yahoo: Not sure they would even allow that bad boy to be sold these days, but it was an excellent and effective weapon in the right hands :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Here's another; home bogey carts.










a set of wheels of an old Silver Cross pram were best, ball bearings made them much faster.


----------



## ry ry

its a robot, that transforms into a cassette player.... either Soundwave is a a tiny robot, or the cassette player is FREAKING ENORMOUS. :laughing2dw:

i had to explain to my son what a cassette even was the other day, so i think it qualifies!


----------



## BlueKnight

*Planes. Metal planes. Plastic planes. Model planes. Books about planes. Posters of planes. That about sums it up. *


----------



## Graham60

Me and my mates were into Subbuteo at the start of the 70's, we had leagues going and everything, all had a set apart from me, until I got this version for my xmas in 1970,

boy was I Happy, it had floodlights, scoreboard etc and a mini World Cup. :thumbs_up: Although the England team got quickly painted over to become Scotland. :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Another favourite was a flying helicopter that my dad bought me, but only because I think he wanted to play with it too! It was a tin plate model with a wire wrapped cable about a metre long that terminated in a small box with a crank on the side that you held. When rapidly turned, the cable rotated the rotor on the 'copter and it actually took off. It took some getting used to as it would fly eratically round and belt you in the side of the head at first, but once you got the hang of it, it was a brilliant little toy and I spent many hours rescuing people from the sea and mountains in my 'make believe world'. I believe these were made in W. Germany and quite scarce as none of my friends had one and it's taken me quite a long time to even find an image of one...

[IMG alt="Image result for Hand cranked helicopter toy" data-ratio="75.00"]https://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2017/10/16/8/7/c/87ce5b0e-36d5-4f5f-8d6e-012aadd94582.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Stan

BlueKnight said:


> *Planes. Metal planes. Plastic planes. Model planes. Books about planes. Posters of planes. That about sums it up. *


 Yep, that was me too Mike,

I always had the latest Airfix catalogue and waited for the next kit release!

The best ones were beyond my pocket money, but there were still ones that I could aspire to. :wink:

I never got to fly an aeroplane, but my lad's and I managed to protect those that did, and those that made sure they did what they had to. :yes:

Rowena always shakes her head when I rush outside if I hear a light aircraft or helicopter in the vicinity, I just like to see them flying and hope that they get home safely.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Stan said:


> Rowena always shakes her head when I rush outside if I hear a light aircraft or helicopter in the vicinity, I just like to see them flying and hope that they get home safely.


 Such an unusual and beautiful name. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

Roger the Dodger said:


> Such an unusual and beautiful name. :thumbsup:


 There seem to be only two Rowena's, in this city.

It's an old English (Anglo/ Saxon) name.

I suspect (know) her dad was an Irish/ Welsh scholar. :wink:


----------



## BlueKnight

Stan said:


> Rowena always shakes her head when I rush outside if I hear a light aircraft or helicopter in the vicinity


 I still do especially when I recognize the engines of the C-130 Hercules and the CP-140 Auroras from my old Squadron patrolling the Straight along with the Coast Guard's Dash 7 and Dash 8. SAR often flies by with the new Cyclone choppers.

When I was growing-up, our house was only a couple of blocks from Canadair ( Old Cartierville Airstrip) I would spend hours watching the F-104 Starfighters, F-86 Sabers and CL-41Tutors coming in for maintenance, do Touch & Go's.

Montreal International was also only two kilometers away so we would get all the heavy commercial traffic on the glidepath of 24R right over our heads.


----------



## WRENCH

Home made bows and arrows provided weeks of entertainment.


----------



## Delta

We were poor :biggrin:


----------



## Richy

This bad boy needs no introduction....


----------



## WRENCH

My favourite indoor toy was,


----------



## Chromejob

WRENCH said:


> My favourite indoor toy was,


I still have mine (Dinky, I think; maybe Corgi) in a box somewhere.


----------



## johnbaz

John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

johnbaz said:


> John


 The cars, the Bonsai, tools and guitars are superb....guns and knives? As they said in 'Beverly Hills Cop'.....'John, we need to have a serious talk'... :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## johnbaz

Roger the Dodger said:


> The cars, the Bonsai, tools and guitars are superb....guns and knives? As they said in 'Beverly Hills Cop'.....'John, we need to have a serious talk'... :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Roger- Those are just a small portion of the guns and knives too!!

I've recently decided to reduce the collection of guns as they're just stuck in the spare room doing nothing, I sold six Chinese ones a few months ago only to buy four more German ones (Didn't go to plan!) but then I sold three more just a few weeksago and it felt liberating!!

Hoping to get down to around 60 of my favourites! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Nigelp

the evel knievel bike from about 1978










steve austin










and of course the purple people eater circa 1980










demon driver










and emu...only one ive still got


----------



## WRENCH

Not a toy really but who remembers these ?






I had the boots.


----------



## Teg62x

WRENCH said:


> Not a toy really but who remembers these ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the boots.


 Were they the ones with a compass in the heel?

i had a pair of shoes that had animal tracks on the sole and a compass in the heel.


----------



## JoT

WRENCH said:


> Not a toy really but who remembers these ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the boots.


 I had a pair, the compass didn't last long though :thumbs_up:


----------



## Faze

Action Man waiting for cats on our artificial lawn.


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## Faze

BondandBigM said:


>


 I used to quick draw against my Teddie with this, and I never lost :thumbs_up:



Faze said:


> I used to quick draw against my Teddie with this, and I never lost :thumbs_up:


 And doubled up with the interceptor


----------



## Chromejob

BondandBigM said:


>


Still have mine. Cool toy without even knowing who Capt Scarlet was.

My UFO Interceptor, too, though I painted it up as a teen. Drp.


----------



## WRENCH

Teg62x said:


> Were they the ones with a compass in the heel?
> 
> i had a pair of shoes that had animal tracks on the sole and a compass in the heel.


 Yes. You had to take the shoe off and stand in the mud in your sock to look at the compass. :laughing2dw:



Chromejob said:


> Cool toy﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ witho﻿ut even knowing w﻿ho Capt S﻿carlet was.﻿﻿


 I had a rather unpleasant boss who was the double of Captain Scarlet.


----------



## G-Munki-Shock

For me it was Transformers, that's why i was over the moon when i got this. I managed to combine my favourite toy with my addiction i mean hobby









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassie-O

Labyrinth and Marble Solitaire. I still really enjoy playing those games. :king:


----------



## sabailand

Stan said:


> Yep, that was me too Mike,
> 
> I always had the latest Airfix catalogue and waited for the next kit release!
> 
> The best ones were beyond my pocket money, but there were still ones that I could aspire to. :wink:
> 
> I never got to fly an aeroplane, but my lad's and I managed to protect those that did, and those that made sure they did what they had to. :yes:
> 
> Rowena always shakes her head when I rush outside if I hear a light aircraft or helicopter in the vicinity, I just like to see them flying and hope that they get home safely.





Roger the Dodger said:


> Such an unusual and beautiful name. :thumbsup:


 If i had been born a girl thats what my dad wanted to call me, but i was born a boy and have been called allsorts, and not necessarily complimentary!


----------



## JoT

I had this little engine "Nellie" as part of a train set bought for me when I was about 8 years old


----------



## GaryH

Loved and had: Major Matt Mason, Radio Shack electronic project kit, Thomas Salter Adventure Kit, Action Man deep sea diver,

Longed for but never got: Johnny Seven One Man Army*, Power Mite workshop, Raving Bonkers, Evel Knievel stunt cycle*.

Bought remakes (as big grown up): Raving Bonkers, Evel Knievel stunt cycle.

Bought a couple of NOS Power Mite sanders/drills from eBay.

* glad to see others on the forum shared my obsession with these!

(Sorry no pics).

Great thread topic.

Gary


----------



## WRENCH

I had a BSA Bantam D1 125 when I was 10. Like this one.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> I had a BSA Bantam D1 125 when I was 10. Like this one.


 my dads first bike followed by a francis barnett

[IMG alt="Image result for francis barnett 1958" data-ratio="56.71"]http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/1955_Francis_Barnett_15.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> my dads first bike followed by a francis barnett


 Bsa, and others, nicked the design from DKW at the end of WW2.










Harley Davidson.










Yamaha.










And MZ, which was a direct descendant of the DKW, and still produced into the 1980's


----------



## WRENCH

In the late 1960's, the guy at school that had the most "friends" had walkie talkies like these










They had a range of around half a mile, and unfortunately operated on the same frequency as the local police, so they eventually got confiscated. :angry:


----------



## GaryH

WRENCH said:


> In the late 1960's, the guy at school that had the most "friends" had walkie talkies like these
> 
> 
> 
> They had a range of around half a mile, and unfortunately operated on the same frequency as the local police, so they eventually got confiscated. :angry:


 I really don't think youngsters with the best iPhones could be half as excited as kids back-in-the-day using walkie talkies. Even my toy pair - hollow plastic connected by a (what probably was very long) long(ish) plastic tube - seemed like witchcraft.


----------



## GaryH

I wanted everything that was advertised in American Marvel and DC comics. Tiny radios, spy stuff, cameras. I did get some x-ray spex and a Magic Brain calculator from a local joke shop. Check out Johnson Smith catalogs if you were as obsessed as me.

Gary


----------



## Stan

GaryH said:


> I wanted everything that was advertised in American Marvel and DC comics. Tiny radios, spy stuff, cameras. I did get some
> 
> and a Magic Brain calculator from a local joke shop. Check out Johnson Smith catalogs if you were as obsessed as me.
> 
> Gary


 My folks didn't buy me American comics (expensive in the UK).

I had to make do with the "Eagle", "Lion" etc ,and eventually, "PoW" and "Wham". The copies of the American comics without the cool advertisements. 

The "x-ray spex" looked cool, but they didn't seem to be available in the UK.

I always loved the "Eagle", so many heroes. :thumbsup:

Sadly, not a reflection of real life. :wink:


----------



## Steve D UK

I still have mine in the loft. It must be 50+ years old and I last had it working only a few months ago.


----------



## Tazmo61

Spud gun , from the 60s . Has a child we would spend hours shooting each other with spud pellets :laugh: Although my mother was never to happy about her potato's going missing


----------



## WRENCH

You never could get the stuff on the Bazooka Joe wrapper. :angry:


----------



## GaryH

Stan said:


> My folks didn't buy me American comics (expensive in the UK).
> 
> I had to make do with the "Eagle", "Lion" etc ,and eventually, "PoW" and "Wham". The copies of the American comics without the cool advertisements.
> 
> The "x-ray spex" looked cool, but they didn't seem to be available in the UK.
> 
> I always loved the "Eagle", so many heroes. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sadly, not a reflection of real life. :wink:


 The x-ray spex sort-of worked. As I remember the eye hole apertures contained what looked like a black feather. Images viewed through them did have a border around them giving an impression of the x-ray effect. Just looked on eBay and £2.99 for x-ray specs "Gogs".

There's a fantastic book by Kirk Demarais "Mail-Order Mysteries Real Stuff from old Comic Book Ads". He compares stuff advertised in American comic books to the actual things you got when you ordered. The majority wouldn't pass today's advertising standards/health & safety but as a kid I was almost obsessed with wanting the stuff from those ads. A Polaris Nuclear Submarine for $6.98? What you received wasn't quite what was advertised. A really great book (x-ray spex on the cover).


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Steve D UK said:


> I still have mine in the loft. It must be 50+ years old and I last had it working only a few months ago.


 I had totally forgotten about the Mamod steam engines. I remember saving all my paper round money to buy the Mamod Traction (Showman's) engine and spent many happy hours trundling it up and down the pavement outside our parents house. It would have been around 1969 when I was 15. There was a methylated spirits burner to fire the boiler, and a long rod with a wooden knob on the end which screwed onto a thread inside the funnel and allowed you to steer it. I believe they also made a steam roller version.

[IMG alt="Image result for Mamod steam traction engine" data-ratio="66.67"]https://portal-images.azureedge.net/auctions-2018/sryo10021/images/656db535-b394-490a-b913-149dde997088.jpg?w=540&h=360[/IMG]


----------



## GaryH

WRENCH said:


> You never could get the stuff on the Bazooka Joe wrapper. :angry:


 There's a nice book: Topps 60th Anniversary Collection Bazooka Joe and his Gang. It features a lot of these "comics", cartoons and the free gifts - including these space phones (described as walkie talkies in some gift versions). I wonder if many people personally saved 200+ of these in order to get a gift? Even in the USA it must've been a feat. A bit like the car you could get with some ridiculous amount of Green Shield stamps.

I remember my local chewing gum machine gave a free pack with something like every fourth "turn". So exciting.... The nearby drinks machine which did cartons of milk and squash took 2p coins. These were/are the same(ish) size as the pre-decimal half penny which of course was a fraction of the value of the "new" 2p. So if you lived life on the edge you could get your drinks by using the old 1/2d coins. I of course never participated in these illegal activities.

Gary


----------



## WRENCH

Steve D UK said:


> I still have mine in the loft. It must be 50+ years old and I last had it working only a few months ago.


 I had a collection of those. (Steam roller, car, truck, traction engine) i also had some Wilesco models as well.



















Sold the lot off. One guy bought the lot when I advertised them, gave the money to my wife for her handbag collection. :laughing2dw:


----------



## johnbaz

I had a few steam engines but traded them for something, Can't remember what though!!

This one was around twice the size of my Mammod static!










After I polished it!!










The right one is a Mammod SE1, The left one is an ESL, Someone had unsoldered and resoldered the boiler endcap and steam outlet for some reason and did a pretty rubbish job when re fitting them :taz:










I also have a TE1 that I bought almost 40 years from a second hand shop for £9, I put the tractor on display with other bits and the box in the shed, When I came across it flippin' mice had torn all the top half and put it in the bottom half as bedding for the winter! :cursed:

I just realised, It's been put away since before digital cameras came in to being so i've no pics of it!!

Not sure if I put pics of these up or not, They're diecast and weigh a ton!!

































There's bits missing off all of them but I like them too much to bin them!! :blush:

John


----------



## WRENCH

Anyone remember cap guns?


----------



## GaryH

WRENCH said:


> Anyone remember cap guns?


 Loved cap guns. Very distinctive smell when they banged. I only ever had cheaper ones where the roll of caps had to be manually advanced after each shot. Probably always wanted one of the fancier automatic types. I also remember little rocket/bomb things that you put a cap in the (spring) tip, threw in the air and the cap went off if the rocket landed on its point. I think nowadays toy guns have to have a coloured plastic bit at the end of the barrel so they can't look too much like real guns. Pound shops do a nice range of cheap toys probably including cap guns. I've been tempted by Pound Shop's £1 toy metal handcuffs but think my wife might get the wrong idea (or the right idea).


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> In the late 1960's, the guy at school that had the most "friends" had walkie talkies like these
> 
> 
> 
> They had a range of around half a mile, and unfortunately operated on the same frequency as the local police, so they eventually got confiscated. :angry:


 walky talkies! I got a pair of these in about 1984 i'd be 12 ish, my mate was an alter boy at st pauls in nelson lancs. I wasn't i wasnt a church goer either. However we hatched a plot. I'd stand in the crowd and he would be doing his alter boy bit with the vicar. With a walky talky hidden up his vestry. Now then, the walky talkies we had sent morse code loud bleeps. Every time a carol started and finished we accompanied it with a load of bleeps. I got off scott free, but my best mate of the time a certain Anthony Green got banned from being a choir boy and alter boy, only one in the history of the church. :laugh:

to be honest the only toys i was really into were onces like this

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="88.98"]https://i.pinimg.com/236x/47/7f/3a/477f3a2dcd796b34aa397d87562b18bf--dodge-challenger-matchbox-cars.jpg[/IMG]



Roger the Dodger said:


> I had totally forgotten about the Mamod steam engines. I remember saving all my paper round money to buy the Mamod Traction (Showman's) engine and spent many happy hours trundling it up and down the pavement outside our parents house. It would have been around 1969 when I was 15. There was a methylated spirits burner to fire the boiler, and a long rod with a wooden knob on the end which screwed onto a thread inside the funnel and allowed you to steer it. I believe they also made a steam roller version.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for Mamod steam traction engine" data-ratio="66.67"]https://portal-images.azureedge.net/auctions-2018/sryo10021/images/656db535-b394-490a-b913-149dde997088.jpg?w=540&h=360[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for mamod steam roller" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.steamreplicas.co.uk/images/MamodSteamRoller600.jpg[/IMG]


 i've also got happy memories of one of these! It was a stationary one, and you put petrol in a little tin or white spirit and lit a wick and off it went. Me and a mate, Mark Dawson, set it off in his dads shed in Earby in 1986 not realising the tin was leaking and lit it, eventually the escaping fluid, think it was meths caught light and travelled up a blanket and engulfed the all shed!

[IMG alt="Image result for burning shed" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/gHlm381DK6o/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Another toy I remember was the catapult launched 'Tor' rocket made by the Italian company Quercetti. My Father bought me one, but only because he secretly wanted to play with it! :thumbsup: Inside the box, was a plastic model of a missile around 10" to a foot long, the two body halves hinged at the bottom. A parachute of red and white striped polythene was folded into a long narrow shape and inserted in the body cavity, which was held closed by an arm with a small aerofoil at its base. When fired vertically into the air, the air pressure rushing over the aerofoil kept it pressed to the side of rocket, keeping it closed. As it approached the limit of its upward travel and slowed, (probably a 100m or so) so the air pressure on the foil decreased, allowing it to spring open and unlock the main body, thus deploying the parachute. As long as you fired it straight up, it would work beautifully, but if you fired it at an angle, it would perform a long, arching trajectory where it never slowed, and would invariably pile into the ground without releasing the 'chute. On some models, there was a slider on the locking arm, that could increase/decrease the locking pressure on it, thus altering the point at which the parachute deployed. Mine also came with a set of 'helicopter' blades which could replace the parachute. These were folded together like a fan to fit inside, but opened into a rotor by an elastic band once released. They even made a 'Fireball XL5' version.

[IMG alt="Image result for Quercetti Tor rocket" data-ratio="53.27"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d4/15/54/d41554915cde917cb7a21897f968fb14.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="MOONBASE CENTRAL: To Infinity - Or Next Door's Garden" data-ratio="75.09"]https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-gd6SS6RCt8E/XycDhAAqY6I/AAAAAAAA0hU/zhbX34zRf6MaE4UiOAkQarZfyGKELPrbQCPcBGAsYHg/s1600/ROTOR.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for Quercetti Tor rocket" data-ratio="145.56"]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7059/6815522842_007a5e513f_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp

another one i remember was the he men masters of the universe in the 80's

[IMG alt="Image result for he man masters of the universe toys" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2d/20/58/2d205851919717837e7e6724d7d2e826.jpg[/IMG]

stretchy monster was good too, i stuck pins in mine and all this gel came out.

[IMG alt="Image result for 1980s boys toys stretchy monster" data-ratio="83.06"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/7f/0e/82/7f0e82ccddf025e2c23b634249c5482d.jpg[/IMG]

devil bangers were good too[IMG alt="Image result for devil bangers ingredients" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.fireworksarcade.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1000x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/f/sf_16299_b_1000_2.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.childofthe1980s.com/2008/04/14/devil-bangers-fun-snaps/

good for scaring old people in the market hall on a saturday morning.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Nigelp said:


> stretchy monster was good too,* i stuck pins in mine and all this gel came out.*
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for 1980s boys toys stretchy monster" data-ratio="83.06"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/7f/0e/82/7f0e82ccddf025e2c23b634249c5482d.jpg[/IMG]


 You were clearly one of those kids that liked experimenting, Nigel....did you also pull the wings off daddy longlegs and incinerate ants with a magnifying glass on a sunny day.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

Roger the Dodger said:


> You were clearly one of those kids that liked experimenting, Nigel....did you also pull the wings off daddy longlegs and incinerate ants with a magnifying glass on a sunny day.... :laughing2dw:


 much much much worse, so much so my mum and dad took me to the doctors they thought they had a budding serial killer! I used to collect wood lice and put them in biscuit tins with my dads gas lighter with the bit taped down to let the gas out. They used to come out walking right slow. I was only 6. By the time i was 8 i'd moved on to causing my mates pain instead. I'm ok now. :yes:


----------



## JoT

One of my favourite childhood toys from 1964 was a Corgi DB5 James Bond, with an ejector seat which really worked!


----------



## Nigelp

JoT said:


> One of my favourite childhood toys from 1964 was a Corgi DB5 James Bond, with an ejector seat which really worked!


 I had the later 70's one great fun!

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="66.67"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5f/b2/fd/5fb2fd8720ed356ff051f32e10805011.jpg[/IMG]



Roger the Dodger said:


> You were clearly one of those kids that liked experimenting, Nigel....did you also pull the wings off daddy longlegs and incinerate ants with a magnifying glass on a sunny day.... :laughing2dw:


 Me and a couple of mates went through a stage of making home made stink bombs. One day we got a plastic bag and filled it with all sorts, milk, eggs, brown sauce, beer, wine, biscuits, salt pepper, anything that was in my mums cupboards, then we rode round nelson lancs on our bmx bikes in about 1983 looking for somewhere to chuck it! In the end we came back and emptied it on another lads front door step, a lad called Geoffrey. He had a dog called fudge and fudge came home and lapped it all up then went round the entire house being sick. We werent popular.

[IMG alt="Image result for stink bombs" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/8yrk4Ls6t88/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> I'd stand﻿﻿﻿ ﻿in the crowd and he would be doing his alter boy bit with the﻿ ﻿vicar﻿.﻿


 Don't like the sound of that. :jawdrop1:


----------



## GaryH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Another toy I remember was the catapult launched 'Tor' rocket made by the Italian company Quercetti. My Father bought me one, but only because he secretly wanted to play with it! :thumbsup: Inside the box, was a plastic model of a missile around 10" to a foot long, the two body halves hinged at the bottom. A parachute of red and white striped polythene was folded into a long narrow shape and inserted in the body cavity, which was held closed by an arm with a small aerofoil at its base. When fired vertically into the air, the air pressure rushing over the arofoil kept it pressed to the side of rocket, keeping it closed. As it approached the limit of its upward travel and slowed, (probably a 100m or so) so the air pressure on the foil decreased, allowing it to spring open and unlock the main body, thus deploying the parachute. As long as you fired it straight up, it would work beautifully, but if you fired it at an angle, it would perform a long, arching trajectory where it never slowed, and would invariably pile into the ground without releasing the 'chute. On some models, there was a slider on the locking arm, that could increase/decrease the locking pressure on it, thus altering the point at which the parachute deployed. Mine also came with a set of 'helicopter' blades which could replace the parachute. These were folded together like a fan to fit inside, but opened into a rotor by an elastic band once released. They even made a 'Fireball XL5' version.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for Quercetti Tor rocket" data-ratio="53.27"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d4/15/54/d41554915cde917cb7a21897f968fb14.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="quercetti-tor-missile-tor-rotor-both_360_00e46511a5e67b6031ebc3599c40f9c6.jpg" data-ratio="74.75"]https://thumbs.worthpoint.com/zoom/images1/360/0414/01/quercetti-tor-missile-tor-rotor-both_360_00e46511a5e67b6031ebc3599c40f9c6.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for Quercetti Tor rocket" data-ratio="145.56"]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7059/6815522842_007a5e513f_b.jpg[/IMG]


 I had one of these. Bought from the gift shop at Drayton Manor Park. Went there on a 1975-ish school outing saw this in the gift shop but didn't have enough money. My classmates would've just nicked it but I didn't so just had to dream about it. Went there again with my parents who bought it for me. I remember the thick rubbery stuff on the sling-shot launcher. I used it once and it went into a neighbour's garden; never to be retrieved. I don't think the parachute deployed.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Although practically obsolete by the sixties when I was a youngster, another toy which I played with was a Jetex powered racing car belonging to my dad. This was the only model he had left, but he told me that he had had several model planes that used Jetex engines. The engines were basically an aluminium tube into which you put a maroon coloured pellet of fuel. This was ignited by a fuse. I seem to remember dad could still buy the fuel pellets back then, but I don't think they exist anymore apart from collectors items kept purely for curiosity. Apparently, the fuel and fuse were made by ICI. Once going, the little car could move at an astonishing rate!

This is very similar to what I remember...

[IMG alt="Image result for jetex engine" data-ratio="86.72"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQT3qG5C8T2IwyN-U5h5sYaRTgj5rg8q_tAI-y0RaXeZ7B2Da_lyQ[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for jetex engine" data-ratio="103.09"]http://archivesite.jetex.org/images/motors/50/original/pic-pack-motor-50_original-ranford.jpg[/IMG]

Apparently, after doing a bit of research, it seems that the special effects team at AP Films/Century 21 used the motors extensivly to produce the exhaust effects and smoke on many of the 'Supermarionation' productions...'Fireball XL5', 'Stingray' and of course, 'Thunderbirds', during the 60s.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> Don't like the sound of that. :jawdrop1:


 vicar not priest.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## johnbaz

Catties!!

I had one of the smaller Milbro's that used to hit your thumb every other shot, My thumb was like a frying pan, I threw the Milbro away loads of times but always went and retrieved it!!










John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A recent TV ad reminded me of this...a 'Slinky'. Basically, a very long, flexible, steel spring that could walk down stairs and appear to defy the laws of gravity...and that was about it. I never did see the point of them. If they ever got tangled, which they seemed to do after the first five minutes, you might as well throw it away because you could never un-tangle it without kinking it and then it wouldn't close together properly....They were later made in plastic.

More about it here...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slinky






[IMG alt="tumblr_lzgndmn01x1r5fqqfo1_400.gif" data-ratio="112.14"]http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzgndmn01x1r5fqqfo1_400.gif[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH

"Golly" badges still available.


----------



## Guest

Those last two probably wouldn't cut it today...


----------



## WRENCH

JimSclavunos said:


> Those last two probably wouldn't cut it today...


 They are currently available. :huh:


----------



## Guest

WRENCH said:


> They are currently available. :huh:


 I see! I'm no expert on the subject, but I though the whole racial caricature/blackface thing would have drawn ire from several quarters.


----------



## johnbaz

JimSclavunos said:


> I see! I'm no expert on the subject, but I though the whole racial caricature/blackface thing would have drawn ire from several quarters.


 I once described something as 'jap'- As in, Short for 'Japanese' on a forum and was lambasted for it, I meant it in no derogatory way whatsoever, Was just saving time as i'm a bit slow at typing, The mods jumped all over me yet they've actually called us from the UK 'Brits', I didn't get offended but those mods that weren't even Japanese seemed to get offended on the Japanese people's behalf! :mad0218:

John


----------



## WRENCH

JimSclavunos said:


> I see! I'm no expert on the subject, but I though the whole racial caricature/blackface thing would have drawn ire from several quarters.


 So did I, but I think because they are referred to as simply "Golly" possibly makes a difference. I've got this one.










much more tasteful.


----------



## Stan

The day I almost died (the first episode). 

I was three years old, in bed with my Golly, my bedtime companion. I had a nasal haemorrhage. Blood seemed to get all over the place, the medics came and stopped the flood. But my best mate was too clogged up with blood and had to be thrown away.

Nice Golly, no career as a pilot.


----------



## WRENCH

What about this then ?

http://www.retrotogo.com/2019/12/scalextric-wacky-races.html

Bet you its "large children" that go for this.


----------



## JoT

"Take the Brain"

Christmas 1970, a simplified chess style game, I remain unbeaten!

I think my mother still has the game in her house somewhere


----------



## Teg62x

These when we were a bit older, used to spend all my paper job money on "bangers" :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> My favourite indoor toy was,


 I got my missus' nephew one of those in the 80's.

Me and another bloke at opposite ends of the aisle in Toys r us in Warrington for the last one, at xmas.

It was like Shane/High Noon/Jingle all the Way :laugh: and I got there first :boxing:

I think it was about £8 and he's still got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> I think it was about £8 and he's still got it.


 Mine was the original, and flew many missions around the sand pit and bath. I see they make some good money these days boxed and mint.


----------



## wrenny1969

Galaxy invaders from the early 80's cutting edge at the time - not my image - mines long gone.


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> Mine was the original, and flew many missions around the sand pit and bath. I see they make some good money these days boxed and mint.


 Thunderbird 4 still intact too ?

Around that time I would have been in command of my Airfix kit airforce :teethsmile:


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> Thunderbird 4 still intact too ?


 Long gone.


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> Long gone.


 Does the hood remind you of anybody ??


----------



## Nigelp

[IMG alt="Image result for steve austin 6 million dollar man action figure" data-ratio="150.00"]https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-urr7gOFzadA/WcdaTjgsmzI/AAAAAAACb6E/qdkO3uam6z42ENKA1Yo1F0UDjia8MOxZwCLcBGAs/s1600/01_%25246m.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> Does the hood remind you of anybody ??












I once had a boss who was the double of Captain Scarlet.


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> I once had a boss who was the double of Captain Scarlet.


 James Garner was the model for Troy Tempest :thumbsup:

My mate looked like captain black. :laugh:


----------



## lovingtheclock

fisher price!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Anyone remember the magnetic gyro yoyo...? This would probably been a stocking filler back in the day. Once you mastered the back and forth motion (oo-er missus!) you could get up quite a speed...

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="77.88"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81ZKHX1mp1L._SX425_.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## martinzx

Roger the Dodger said:


> A recent TV ad reminded me of this...a 'Slinky'. Basically, a very long, flexible, steel spring that could walk down stairs and appear to defy the laws of gravity...and that was about it. I never did see the point of them. If they ever got tangled, which they seemed to do after the first five minutes, you might as well throw it away because you could never un-tangle it without kinking it and then it wouldn't close together properly....They were later made in plastic.
> 
> More about it here...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="tumblr_lzgndmn01x1r5fqqfo1_400.gif" data-ratio="112.14"]http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzgndmn01x1r5fqqfo1_400.gif[/IMG]


 Wow... I had one of those and yes tangled it up on the first day  
Thanks for sharing Rodger... great memories


----------



## Turpinr

I got this one year.

It was out at the same time as subbuteo and for today's standards looks terrible but I loved it.


----------



## WRENCH

My first big toy at the age of 10 was one of these,










It cost £5


----------



## chulyquang

Haha, funny topic :laugh:


----------



## johnbaz

WRENCH said:


> My first big toy at the age of 10 was one of these,
> 
> 
> 
> It cost £5


 WOW!!

When I was fifteen I bought a Lambretta TV200 for £30, Also bought a KTM Comet Cross for £70 (Used to do window cleaning with a friend, Also did bags of ironing for my aunt who had a boarding house next door, It had sixteen bedrooms!!, It was a massive hose that stood in it's own block of the neighbourhood!!) but my dad who was a lorry driver and had seen loads of accidents/fatalities hated anything with just two wheels used to sabotaghe them so that they wouldn't start, Had to pay a fella to get them going each time!, I didn't know it was my dad that was making them not start, My mum told me years after he died!!

She said he was scared of me going on the road and getting killed on them!, I was too scared to take them out, We lived in a big detached house with loads of land and outbuildings, I used to just ride them around the property!!

When I got hitched at 19 and left home, I never saw the Lambo again or the KTM, I'm pretty sure my dad threw them in the back of the lorry and scrapped them!

My brother paints bikes/Scooters and helmets for a living and said that even as a scrapper, It would be worth five grand now  

John.


----------



## WRENCH

johnbaz said:


> KTM Comet


 I remember the fast mopeds. My mates all had them. The two fastest were this pair.


----------



## johnbaz

WRENCH said:


> I remember the fast mopeds. My mates all had them. The two fastest were this pair.


 My cousin had the Garelli, It actually did wheelies!!, Mine wouldn't but it was a lot heavier than his bike!!

He was riding along here in Sheff and saw a biker up front so he chased it with throttle fully open and whizzed by the bike that was doing the speed limit, It was a motorcycle cop!! :laughing2dw: He was caught and issued a summons!! :thumbs_up:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

johnbaz said:


> My cousin had the Garelli, It actually did wheelies!!, Mine wouldn't but it was a lot heavier than his bike!!
> 
> He was riding along here in Sheff and saw a biker up front so he chased it with throttle fully open and whizzed by the bike that was doing the speed limit, It was a motorcycle cop!! :laughing2dw: He was caught and issued a summons!! :thumbs_up:
> 
> John :thumbsup:


 there's quite a following on mainland Europe for tuning old school pedal mopeds, some are capable of well over 80mph.


----------



## Lou61




----------



## WRENCH

Imagine if these had been available in the UK.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Lutv8c2Kd6Y?feature=oembed


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> My first big toy at the age of 10 was one of these,
> 
> 
> 
> It cost £5


 I had a bantam aged 11 part owned with a friend which I think was ex gpo all green. Single seat. We took all the unnecessary stuff off it like the mud guards and road it on a farm. Safety meant wearing one of the old open faced Cork helmets. It was one of the few 2 strokes I have had that always started. It was great fun.


----------



## WRENCH

Copied from the DKW RT 125.










I had one of these as well. A German girl who had ridden it to near where a stayed in my early teens, gave me the bike for nothing because she didn't want to ride it home. Wish I kept it.


----------



## Always"watching"

Blimey, I only came across this wonderful thread this morning, and I started to post positive reactions on every post but gave up when I realised that the thread was five pages long. I have had such fun reading through the various toys and looking at the accompanying pictures, and it has raised so many memories... Wonderful!

Many thanks to everyone who has contributed to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT

Around 1962 I was given my first train set, an oval track with 0-4-0 tank engine "Nellie" a couple of goods wagons and a guards van










I also had this around the same time Thunderbird 1


----------



## Welsh Wizard

My favourite toy was my pushbike. It was put together from parts of scrapped bikes but it didn't matter because I could go off for miles and miles . I couldn't show you a photograph because I didn't have have a camera to take photos in those days but It was the best toy I have ever owned.


----------



## Alpha550t

Loved this !











Alpha550t said:


> Loved this !


 Just spotted Johnny Vegas in the background.


----------



## JoT

Christmas 1965 my dad queued for hours to get it (not my image)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Alpha550t said:


> Loved this !
> 
> Just spotted Johnny Vegas in the background.


 I bet @mach 0.0013137 had one of those!


----------



## WRENCH

Alpha550t said:


> Loved this !
> 
> Just spotted Johnny Vegas in the background.


 My mate had walkie talkies, but the police confiscated them because they were on the same frequency as theirs, and someone? had been cheeky. :laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger the Dodger said:


> I bet @mach 0.0013137 had one of those!


 No doubt I was not alone...

[IMG alt="Whatever happened to Dan Dare? « Frames « Uckfield Framing Company - Picture Framing in Uckfield East Sussex" data-ratio="124.88"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS5X3Ww9DSAXoEqKSVNaR8gLxBAFEtdZp4R_0T6XWYaAxS4-3hPJbAYIhdoDns86eHXPRM&usqp=CAU[/IMG]


----------



## Colin Belfast

As a young child (late 1960s) I was give a Bilofix set (kind of wooden Mechano) as a gift by a neighbour who travelled a lot with his job.

I was delighted today when my grandson wanted it to play with to create something.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilofix


----------



## PaulBoy

I expected to find one of these listed:










How my dear old dad managed to get our family of five, all our bits & pieces & TWO of these from home to my grandparents nearly 100 miles away in a MINI for Christmas is beyond me! :clap:


----------



## WRENCH

Teg62x said:


> A Johnny Seven gun! It's all I wanted - nothing else just that. I remember my mum and dad had hidden it, so I opened the usual Broons/Oor Wullie book and a selection box before finding it behind the couch!! Best Xmas ever!!!!


 Page 1



PaulBoy said:


> I expected to find one of these listed:
> 
> 
> 
> How my dear old dad managed to get our family of five, all our bits & pieces & TWO of these from home to my grandparents nearly 100 miles away in a MINI for Christmas is beyond me! :clap:


----------



## chas g

Seeing a post here, reminded of 2 things - playing chicken as a child with a decent sized wooden bow and arrows with brass tips. We used to shoot the arrow vertically into the sky and stand still until it landed. The other was playing split the kipper with a sheath knife. You stood opposite someone and took turns to throw the knife to stick in the ground and get the other person to move one foot to where it landed. You could reset your spread legs by getting the knife between their legs.

Nobody batted an eyelid at sheath knives, lethal bows/arrows or gatt guns.


----------



## PaulBoy

WRENCH said:


> Page 1


 Probably explains why I never made it to detective in the fuzz? :bash:


----------



## Alpha550t

WRENCH said:


> Marbles, and thinking back, these games seemed to have a season, and were always played outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I spent indoors, when not at school, was when I'd been up to something, but even then I got out a window. Proper dens in the woods was the usual, and we'd get to spend nights in them, on weekends and holidays. Imagine that now ? Standard cheap sheath knife like This,
> 
> 
> 
> Camping knife,
> 
> and a small hatchet too.
> 
> 
> 
> and a small bow saw, considering we were 10 years old and still have all limbs, fingers and toes, not bad.


 As you say, no chance of that nowadays. I may still have mine somewhere, I'll have a look.


----------



## eezy

chas g said:


> Seeing a post here, reminded of 2 things - playing chicken as a child with a decent sized wooden bow and arrows with brass tips. We used to shoot the arrow vertically into the sky and stand still until it landed. The other was playing split the kipper with a sheath knife. You stood opposite someone and took turns to throw the knife to stick in the ground and get the other person to move one foot to where it landed. You could reset your spread legs by getting the knife between their legs.
> 
> Nobody batted an eyelid at sheath knives, lethal bows/arrows or gatt guns.


 My Dad was on the ambulance service when he came back from WW2. If ever he seen us with a sharpened stick he'd take it off us and break it up. He'd had a callout to a child who'd had a makeshift arrow go right through his eye.


----------



## chas g

eezy said:


> My Dad was on the ambulance service when he came back from WW2. If ever he seen us with a sharpened stick he'd take it off us and break it up. He'd had a callout to a child who'd had a makeshift arrow go right through his eye.


 They are certainly dangerous. I had a steel catapult which was lethal. Pulled to arms length the range was incredible.


----------



## champ

chas g said:


> The other was playing split the kipper with a sheath knife. You stood opposite someone and took turns to throw the knife to stick in the ground and get the other person to move one foot to where it landed. You could reset your spread legs by getting the knife between their legs.
> 
> Nobody batted an eyelid at sheath knives, lethal bows/arrows or gatt guns.


 We played that game chas.I ended up with the sheath knife in my right foot!.It went through the top boot leather, through my foot and stuck into the inside sole.The hospital Doctor said i was very lucky that no tendons had been damaged.He stitched the top and left the bottom hole open so it could drain.It healed fine and i had no further problems with it.Very lucky i guess.


----------



## chas g

champ said:


> We played that game chas.I ended up with the sheath knife in my right foot!.It went through the top boot leather, through my foot and stuck into the inside sole.The hospital Doctor said i was very lucky that no tendons had been damaged.He stitched the top and left the bottom hole open so it could drain.It healed fine and i had no further problems with it.Very lucky i guess.


 It's unbelievable what we did as kids 50/60 years ago. Good to hear you survived. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinkicker

11 or 12 years old. Mum and Dad flatly refused to pay for one, but I could have one if I saved my own money. Several months pocket money, birthday money and Xmas money I had enough. Clearly remember going to Shoppers World with my mum to buy it.

The Shoppers World catalogue had the print worn off on the airgun page.

Incredible at the time, but now know it was not exactly the last word in quality firearms.

Relum Tornado.


----------



## chas g

Has anybody mentioned weed killer, sugar and bits of lead pipe?

Now that is dangerous. Friend nearly lost his arm.

Or coating pennies in Mercury? Equally rewarding but more long term.


----------



## Alpha550t

chas g said:


> Has anybody mentioned weed killer, sugar and bits of lead pipe?
> 
> Now that is dangerous. Friend nearly lost his arm.
> 
> Or coating pennies in Mercury? Equally rewarding but more long term.


 A Quink ink bottle, filled with the explosive and detonated with a broken torch bulb and battery was my favourite !


----------



## WRENCH

I've still got a few of these things.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/VUWTqEw9X2g?feature=oembed

In the 1970's when I was still at school I could walk into the local ironmonger and buy a large tin of carbide "for the lamps". :laughing2dw:

Notice the "Keep out of reach of children" bit.


----------



## eezy

Tinkicker said:


> 11 or 12 years old. Mum and Dad flatly refused to pay for one, but I could have one if I saved my own money. Several months pocket money, birthday money and Xmas money I had enough. Clearly remember going to Shoppers World with my mum to buy it.
> 
> The Shoppers World catalogue had the print worn off on the airgun page.
> 
> Incredible at the time, but now know it was not exactly the last word in quality firearms.
> 
> Relum Tornado.


 Bought the same nearly 50 years ago. Still got it and it still looks the same.


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> In the 1970's when I was still at school I could walk into the local ironmonger and buy a large tin of carbide "for the lamps". :laughing2dw:
> 
> Notice the "Keep out of reach of children" bit.


 Imagine having that leaking and on fire right next to your petrol tank.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> Imagine having that leaking and on fire right next to your petrol tank.


 I've also got a couple of paraffin bicycle lamps, front and rear. I tried them out one night. The rear one would have let someone know you were there, but the front just gave this ghostly glow, and if you hit a pothole it went out, so you'd have to get the matches out to get it going again. :laughing2dw:

This has got me thinking, if I can fit a modern LED inside one without disturbing anything. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## champ

I had airguns,knives and bows which i had great fun with.The toy that i really liked was Action Man.I had one of the early ones stamped G.I.JOE must have been 1996/7 and ended up with six or more.There were many uniforms and weaponry to collect,though i could not afford vehicles so made my own.Happy days indeed.

Oh i forgot to say that if you saved the stars on add on packs and managed to get twenty one you could sen off and get a free Action Man!.


----------



## tall_tim

champ said:


> I had airguns,knives and bows which i had great fun with.The toy that i really liked was Action Man.I had one of the early ones stamped G.I.JOE must have been 1996/7 and ended up with six or more.There were many uniforms and weaponry to collect,though i could not afford vehicles so made my own.Happy days indeed.
> 
> Oh i forgot to say that if you saved the stars on add on packs and managed to get twenty one you could sen off and get a free Action Man!.


 That makes me feel old if your 1996 version was considered early! I think my first action man was from about 1984, he had the fuzzy hair and eagle eyes. We used to play with them in a local golf clubs bunkers! 
And I now remember the stars! Thanks for the memories!


----------



## champ

Sorry.Date should have been 1966/7 oops:


----------



## Q.Lotte

I had Master Mind (deluxe) with the odd juxtaposition of a Colonel Sanders impressionist with his Asian assistant (no sign of Magnus Magnusson), and a chemistry set, 1970s style with all the dangerous chemicals.

[IMG alt="Invicta Mastermind Deluxe Game ~ Mid 1970's - Yesterdays Toys" data-ratio="110.75"]https://yesterdaystoys.co.uk/app/uploads/2020/12/DSC01833-2-scaled.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="My first chemistry set - The Long and Short" data-ratio="88.50"]https://thelongandshort.org/assets/images/chem1.jpg[/IMG]

I also had a collection of Matchbox cars that RogerTD encouraged me to fill with kerosene-soaked cotton wool so that we could set them on fire and push them off the wall of the coal bunker, whilst uttering blood-curdling cries of the presumed drivers, all of whom appeared to have unfortunately stepped into an inflammable vehicle, just as they were about to drive along a precarious cliff edge.

I also had a small collection of Airfix aeroplane models that RtD suggested we sent down the zipline betwixt the tall cherry tree and the house, whilst taking potshots at them with his air rifle. My Action Man experienced the same fate but unlike the satisfyingly explosive fractionation of the Airfix models, he only suffered an embarrassing tear in the crotch of his khakis when an expertly aimed lead pellet tore through them and ricocheted of his curiously smooth but obviously hard as nails groin.


----------



## WRENCH

I had one the same as this,










My mate had a blue one, and the spoiled boy up the road had this.










When you opened the bonnet it had a fake engine with Champion spark plugs, and an opening boot at the rear.


----------



## animalone

Always had a soft spot for this one (probably because the old man worked on tankers back in the day)


----------



## JoT

animalone said:


> Always had a soft spot for this one (probably because the old man worked on tankers back in the day)


 I like the looks of that! A proper lads' game!


----------



## tall_tim

animalone said:


> Always had a soft spot for this one (probably because the old man worked on tankers back in the day)


 That looks awesome! A game with stratigraphic columns! Is it a re-hash of Monopoly?


----------



## animalone

tall_tim said:


> That looks awesome! A game with stratigraphic columns! Is it a re-hash of Monopoly?


 Not really, I'm not a fan of Monopoly but I enjoyed this.

You had to prospect for oil and then ship it from the middle east or south america (it's older than drilling the north sea fields) to refineries around europe or austrailia to make the most profit


----------



## animalone

Roger the Dodger said:


>


 Old man had one of those, loved playing with it when we were allowed to fire it up


----------



## Q.Lotte

Q.Lotte said:


>


 I ought to have noted how nice it was to see a diligent student handling hot, noxious chemicals with the correct form of safety tie to protect his shirt buttons and a pair of safety cufflinks to prevent him from pulling off his flaming polyester shirt in a moment of panic. The straw in the measuring cylinder reminds us of the standard way of measuring the acidity of liquids by taste, until the health and safety mob substituted it for the less exciting litmus paper in the 1980s.


----------



## sabailand

Watching adverts on the telly made me want one of these, summersaults, wheelies, death defying jumps......i had to have one, in reality after i'd made a ramp a few feet away i'd wind the energizer to its max, i'd release Evil Knievel who would then totally miss the ramp, carry on for a few more feet and then just flop on his side, toys were never as good as they looked on the telly.

[IMG alt="Evil Knievel Figure, Bike And Ramp Vintage 1970s" data-ratio="133.20"]https://oldtoyfigures.com/img/Evil-Knievel-Figure-Bike-And-Ramp-Vintage-1970s-07-vmaj.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## P9uma

Toys from a bygone age eh?
I still have my Action Man, my Marbles in a bag my Nan made for them, and my Corgi Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------

